# Oil Feed for Touareg 2004 v8 4.3l



## Blackout08 (Jan 5, 2006)

On the oil filter there is two lines, one in the centre and one on the outside. Which is the pickup from the oil pump? The lifters are noisy so oil is not making its way up. Oil light flashes while driving at about 2500rpm.


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

The lines you see are most likely coolant hoses


----------

